# Apprentice tool kit



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Boy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Im a 1st year apprentice and wanted your advice on the types of tools i should invest in for a start.
> 
> I have a rough idea of the tools i want, but would love to get your opinions on your experience with different brands.
> Thanks


Klein makes the best Electricians tools they are all heavy duty..


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

This list is a good starter


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

And don't forget to pick up 3 in 1 oil and play sand to break in the pliers


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That's It? said:


> And don't forget to pick up 3 in 1 oil and play sand to break in the pliers


Get them nice and lose...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you may want to wait for someone from Australia to chime in, since most of the North American guys probably don't know what's available or which brands you can get at a decent price locally.

Also just did a little search on the site and here's a tool shop in Australia you may want to look through.

http://www.electricianstoolsonline.com/tools_home


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I'm assuming that Aussie and NZ are pretty similar so here is what I normally see and would expect from a guy as the bare minimum no matter what his experiance...

Screwdrivers - Wiha insulated set from the supply house. Also pick up a big long shank flathead for making holes in Gib from both sides. 

Pliers and Sidecutters - there are alot of options but Channellock are the best value for money. Klein, Crescent, knipex and NWS are all good quality depending on who you talk to.

Needle nose pliers - I only like the yellow handled Kliens.

Tape measure - Stanley, Lufkin or Komeleon.

Tin Snips - Wiss Aviation snips or Irwin Gilbow depending on your style :laughing:

Hacksaw - Bahco

Knife - Stanley 99E

Ratchet PVC cutters - I have a generic pair, there isnt much to them.

8 inch Crescent - Get the black anodized Bahco one, you can wind the jaw right out and flip it over so it grips like a pipe wrench, it also grips threaded rod to twist it into the anchors.

Hammer - 20oz Estwing

Gib Saw - Get one with a flat bottomed handle, your hands are going to be soft if your just starting out so using the palm of your hand to hammer your saw into double skinned acoustic 16mm gib is going to be agony, with the flat handle you can use your hammer.

1 metre folding ruler - Fisco or Lufkin bevelled edge.

Torch - LED lenser P7

Also the Fluke T5-600 is very popular if you dont already have one.

Get a toolbox or a bag you can lock and keep your stuff in there, locked all the time.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

chewy said:


> 8 inch Crescent - Get the black anodized Bahco one, you can wind the jaw right out and flip it over so it grips like a pipe wrench, it also grips threaded rod to twist it into the anchors.


 Which one are you talking about? Also I second the channellock pliers best bang for your buck.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

first day you need almost nothing... The JW you work with will be fine with you using what he has...... at least I would. go from there, I bought all sorts of crap I did not need my first day, hell I spent over 350 for tools the night before and to this day the only thing I use all the time is the razer knife I bought!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

That's It? said:


> Which one are you talking about? Also I second the channellock pliers best bang for your buck.


Bahco 9071 this picture shows the jaw reversed and gripping itself to the thread of a bolt


----------



## Boy (Oct 21, 2011)

Great info guys. I havent seen a few of the brands mentioned but ebay is a beautiful thing 
My boss swears by the irazola screwdrivers (though i believe they are bahco now).
Stanley tools are big down here if anyone can weigh in?

Finally, how long would you expect your tools to last? Particularly those which you use day in day out?
Thanks again


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Boy said:


> Great info guys. I havent seen a few of the brands mentioned but ebay is a beautiful thing
> My boss swears by the irazola screwdrivers (though i believe they are bahco now).
> Stanley tools are big down here if anyone can weigh in?
> 
> ...


It depends how you treat them as to how long they last. Every tool is designed to do a certain job, if you use them out side of that description your abusing them and shorting the working life of that particular hand tool. Using your pliers as a hammer or a screwdriver as a chisel shorten their working life. How long they last depends on how hard you are on them. I personally use mine for the intended purpose and do my best not to abuse but to have the right tool for the job when needed. At the end of the day though its you calling the shots on how you use your tools.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Yep I have a Bahco phillips that's made in Germany and a Bahco #2 square made in Spain (Irazola). With stanley they quality is a bit hit and miss I've found.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bahco are great tools... buy all there tools you can. The prices are pretty good and they all have the best grips i've ever seen. Bit of advice, don't hammer or pry with screwdrivers, there are tools designed for that. Let us know what ya got.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Bahco are great tools... buy all there tools you can. The prices are pretty good and they all have the best grips i've ever seen. Bit of advice, don't hammer or pry with screwdrivers, there are tools designed for that. Let us know what ya got.


"Hmmm needs more Bahco!" It really is great stuff!


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

My school set us up with ideal tools but im slowly switching to Klein.

Dont forget a meter of some sort.

And even tho you might be able "to share" for some time...i always like to get my own to an extent. Kind of exercises independence.


----------



## Boy (Oct 21, 2011)

My boss is inspector gadget! He has every tool known to man and im free to use any of his tools for as long as i like - but like you, i think having your own tools is important.
In south australia we are given a tool allowance of $5000 over the term of our training as an incentive due to our low number of tradesmen. I get $800 any day now and will be using it for my essential hand tools


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Boy said:


> My boss is inspector gadget! He has every tool known to man and im free to use any of his tools for as long as i like - but like you, i think having your own tools is important.
> In south australia we are given a tool allowance of $5000 over the term of our training as an incentive due to our low number of tradesmen. I get $800 any day now and will be using it for my essential hand tools


pretty good deal imho.....~CS~


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Holy I thought our apprenticeship grants were a fairly good deal.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

****, they State only pays for my schooling, and nothing more. Heck, I still have to pay for my books @ $100 a pop! $8,000 for tools?!?!?!? Holy awesome batman!!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Boy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Im a 1st year apprentice and wanted your advice on the types of tools i should invest in for a start.
> 
> I have a rough idea of the tools i want, but would love to get your opinions on your experience with different brands.
> Thanks


You need a "spanner", a good l.e.d. Torch and a tool bag for all your bits and pieces.


----------



## Boy (Oct 21, 2011)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> ****, they State only pays for my schooling, and nothing more. Heck, I still have to pay for my books @ $100 a pop! $8,000 for tools?!?!?!? Holy awesome batman!!


I have to pay for my text books, but we have CITB (construction industry training board) who pitch in about 75% of our tuition over the period of our apprenticeship to the value of about $2,500
i guess we have it pretty good


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Boy said:


> I have to pay for my text books, but we have CITB (construction industry training board) who pitch in about 75% of our tuition over the period of our apprenticeship to the value of about $2,500
> i guess we have it pretty good


 Does Australia need electricians?


----------



## p__fitz (Nov 1, 2011)

*elc tools.*

Hey there buddy. I am also starting out in the trade. Everyone i have heard from has recommended Klien tools to be the most reliable, and long lasting for electrical work. Greenlee is also another very good brand. I'm sure you already have one, but as far as a meter, the flukes are top of the line. Good luck to you. Maybe I'll get back to you with some questions of my own.


----------



## p__fitz (Nov 1, 2011)

hey buddy. I am also getting started in the trade. From everyone I have talked to about tools, I'm hearing that Klien are the most reliable, and longest lasting. I also hear that Greenlee are a very good brand. In case you haven't gotten a meter yet, flukes are the absolute top of the line. good luck to you, and maybe I'll be getting back to you with some questions of my own.


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

That's It? said:


> Does Australia need electricians?


Some of the wages down here are insane. One of my mates came out here from Ireland and says his paycheck for his first 2 weeks here, was the same as his entire income for the whole of the year before in Ireland. If you have experience in instrumentation or mining experience, and are prepared to work on site then earning up to $50-60hr isn't out of the question. Then theres added perks like site allowance and all that on-top. I just hope its still going by the time my apprenticeship finishes. Even deadbeat trade assistants get $30-35/hr

As for apprenticeship bonuses here in Australia, I got $800 tax free after 3 months, about to get another $1000 in a month for my first 12 months, then I get another $1200 after 24 months, then $1500 after 36 months and another $1500 upon completion of my apprenticeship.

I have to pay for my own schooling though, I think its subsidised by the government and I pay around $600 a semester. Seems about 80% of apprentices get there schooling paid for by their company though.

As for my tools, I wasn't real impressed by the **** we have available locally, you can save heaps by buying it online and shipping it across from America. Those wiha screwdrivers that cost $70 + gst over here, cost 22 bucks on amazon.

I have fluke meters, wiha screwdrivers and a hougen holesaw kit (bought it all off amazon)
-knipex/nws pliers and crimpers from chadstoolbox.com
and stahlwille spanners/socket set and a few other bits and pieces from the german ebay.


----------

